# kernel: pcm5: unregister: mixer busy



## byrnejb (Mar 18, 2022)

These messages started when, or shortly after, I started the `linephone` sip application for the first time.  Whether the two are connected I cannot say. However, `linephone` is no longer running so it seems unlikely that they are.


```
System Events
=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Mar 18 11:02:02 vhost01 kernel: pcm5: unregister: mixer busy
Mar 18 11:02:02 vhost01 kernel: pcm5: Waiting for sound application to exit!
Mar 18 11:02:04 vhost01 kernel: pcm5: unregister: mixer busy
Mar 18 11:02:04 vhost01 kernel: pcm5: Waiting for sound application to exit!
Mar 18 11:02:06 vhost01 kernel: pcm5: unregister: mixer busy
Mar 18 11:02:06 vhost01 kernel: pcm5: Waiting for sound application to exit!
Mar 18 11:02:08 vhost01 kernel: pcm5: unregister: mixer busy
Mar 18 11:02:08 vhost01 kernel: pcm5: Waiting for sound application to exit!
Mar 18 11:02:10 vhost01 kernel: pcm5: unregister: mixer busy
Mar 18 11:02:10 vhost01 kernel: pcm5: Waiting for sound application to exit!
Mar 18 11:02:12 vhost01 kernel: pcm5: unregister: mixer busy
Mar 18 11:02:12 vhost01 kernel: pcm5: Waiting for sound application to exit
```

An`fstat` on`/dev/mixer*` shows what appears to me to be an inordinate number of processes attached to`/dev/mixer`: 

```
fstat /dev/dsp* /dev/mixer* 
USER     CMD          PID   FD MOUNT      INUM MODE         SZ|DV R/W NAME
byrnejb_ pulseaudio 35432   10 /dev        214 crw-rw-rw-  dsp2.2 rw  /dev/dsp2.2
byrnejb_ pulseaudio 35432   20 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ pulseaudio 35432   30 /dev         71 crw-rw-rw-  mixer1 rw  /dev/mixer1
byrnejb_ pulseaudio 35432   40 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ pulseaudio 35432   50 /dev         73 crw-rw-rw-  mixer3 rw  /dev/mixer3
byrnejb_ pulseaudio 35432   60 /dev         74 crw-rw-rw-  mixer4 rw  /dev/mixer4
byrnejb_ pulseaudio 35432   70 /dev        191 crw-rw-rw-  mixer5 rw  /dev/mixer5
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   14 /dev         70 crw-rw-rw-  mixer0 rw  /dev/mixer0
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   15 /dev         70 crw-rw-rw-  mixer0 rw  /dev/mixer0
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   16 /dev         70 crw-rw-rw-  mixer0 rw  /dev/mixer0
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   17 /dev         71 crw-rw-rw-  mixer1 rw  /dev/mixer1
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   18 /dev         71 crw-rw-rw-  mixer1 rw  /dev/mixer1
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   19 /dev         71 crw-rw-rw-  mixer1 rw  /dev/mixer1
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   20 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   21 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   22 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   23 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   24 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   25 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   26 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   27 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   28 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   29 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   30 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   31 /dev         73 crw-rw-rw-  mixer3 rw  /dev/mixer3
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   32 /dev         73 crw-rw-rw-  mixer3 rw  /dev/mixer3
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   33 /dev         73 crw-rw-rw-  mixer3 rw  /dev/mixer3
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   34 /dev         73 crw-rw-rw-  mixer3 rw  /dev/mixer3
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   35 /dev         73 crw-rw-rw-  mixer3 rw  /dev/mixer3
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   36 /dev         73 crw-rw-rw-  mixer3 rw  /dev/mixer3
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   37 /dev         74 crw-rw-rw-  mixer4 rw  /dev/mixer4
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   38 /dev         74 crw-rw-rw-  mixer4 rw  /dev/mixer4
byrnejb_ mate-volume-control 35421   39 /dev         74 crw-rw-rw-  mixer4 rw  /dev/mixer4
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   21 /dev         70 crw-rw-rw-  mixer0 rw  /dev/mixer0
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   22 /dev         70 crw-rw-rw-  mixer0 rw  /dev/mixer0
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   23 /dev         70 crw-rw-rw-  mixer0 rw  /dev/mixer0
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   24 /dev         71 crw-rw-rw-  mixer1 rw  /dev/mixer1
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   25 /dev         71 crw-rw-rw-  mixer1 rw  /dev/mixer1
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   26 /dev         71 crw-rw-rw-  mixer1 rw  /dev/mixer1
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   27 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   28 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   29 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   30 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   31 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   32 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   33 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   34 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   35 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   36 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   37 /dev         72 crw-rw-rw-  mixer2 rw  /dev/mixer2
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   38 /dev         73 crw-rw-rw-  mixer3 rw  /dev/mixer3
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   39 /dev         73 crw-rw-rw-  mixer3 rw  /dev/mixer3
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   40 /dev         73 crw-rw-rw-  mixer3 rw  /dev/mixer3
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   41 /dev         73 crw-rw-rw-  mixer3 rw  /dev/mixer3
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   42 /dev         73 crw-rw-rw-  mixer3 rw  /dev/mixer3
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   43 /dev         73 crw-rw-rw-  mixer3 rw  /dev/mixer3
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   44 /dev         74 crw-rw-rw-  mixer4 rw  /dev/mixer4
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   45 /dev         74 crw-rw-rw-  mixer4 rw  /dev/mixer4
byrnejb_ mate-settings-daemo 35369   46 /dev         74 crw-rw-rw-  mixer4 rw  /dev/mixer4
```

At the moment the system is running mate as the GUI desktop and one USB A/V device (webcam with intergal microphone) is attached through an external hub.  Short of restarting the computer how do I get this to stop.


----------



## oOiOo (Mar 18, 2022)

Hello
You could try to stop `pulseaudio` before starting `linephone`. 
*


		Bash:
	

pulseaudio --kill

*If it works, `linephone` is not configured/linked to work with `pulseaudio`


----------



## byrnejb (Mar 18, 2022)

Killing pulse audio stopped the `dmesg` logging.  Thanks.  I cannot see what effect stopping `pulseaudio` had.  Sound still works in video playback.


----------



## sko (Mar 18, 2022)

nuke pulseaudio from orbit. Nobody needs it and it only causes problems...


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 18, 2022)

In /etc/make.conf

```
OPTIONS_UNSET+=PULSE
OPTIONS_UNSET+=PULSEAUDIO
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 19, 2022)

Very recent advice from a developer: <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/560545> in particular, the mention of patches for PulseAudio.


----------

